

We're building a international payment processing service - iapi

Hello Everyone,<p>We're building a international payment processing service specially aimed at Non-U.S developers &#38; merchants.<p>We are a bunch of developers after getting to know how incredibly difficult it is to process international payments for merchants outside U.S.<p>We decided to try to solve this problem.<p>We need  inputs from the members of the HN community to help us understand your needs.<p>So, i would kindly request for those interested to fill-up the form given below:-<p>https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/viewform?formkey=dDVuU3VLaTdMbzNTWEpOQlpPdldrVmc6MQ<p>Please put in any questions or suggestions below in comments.<p>We would be happy to answer them.
======
GFischer
I wish you best of luck, but I can tell you it's not an easy market to enter.

With some friends we tried to enter micropayments and quickly gave up (even
though one of my friends used to work for a payment processor and knew the
industry). Regulation is pretty frightening, and so is fraud.

About your form, I'm not extremely happy to give you my personal info, and I'm
not a merchant currently (though I do sell through our eBay equivalent
occasionally, and am interesting in billing for online services).

------
Robby2012
Uffff that seems a really hard market, you'll have to fight really strong,
hope you have luck

------
true_religion
Can you tell me a bit more about your company?

